# Test & Tren Mlg Pharma



## guchie (Apr 13, 2014)

My name is mike i just started a cycle of tren and tes from mlg pharma need to know if the bottle lable looks like its been stamped.


----------



## guchie (Apr 13, 2014)

I recieved my mlg pharma tren enate and test enanthate 200 everthing looks good but the test tasted just like vegtable oil


----------



## Yaya (Apr 13, 2014)

Go to the new member section and introduce yourself there


Then post a pic of your vials here


----------



## guchie (Apr 13, 2014)

*MLG pharma*




	

		
			
		

		
	
I bought some tren and test from MLG PHARMA would like to show the bottle and get answers from members to see if someone has seen these.


----------



## bigezy (Apr 13, 2014)

welcome to ugbb


----------



## DF (Apr 13, 2014)

I merged your posts into the appropriate section.


----------



## DF (Apr 13, 2014)

A proper introduction before posting questions may get you a better response.  Also reading the forum rules would be a good idea.  Welcome to UGBB!


----------



## GreatGunz (Apr 13, 2014)

If they are stamped u should be able to feel it on the labels


----------



## thumper (Apr 13, 2014)

What about if the label looks like it was copied?


----------



## Redrum1327 (Apr 13, 2014)

Then its prolly fake and is veg oil don't know tho never tried them.+ but if it walks like a duck and quacks like a duck its prolly a fukkin duck !!!!


----------



## thumper (Apr 14, 2014)

I appreciate the response but i think he wants to know if mlg copies their labels and and puts the sticker label on. Because it looks like a copy of the original


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 14, 2014)

thumper said:


> I appreciate the response but i think he wants to know if mlg copies their labels and and puts the sticker label on. Because it looks like a copy of the original



labels dont mean shit...it may be real it may not be...when u inject something u better know who its coming from and have friends of yours used it before..I know great ugls that have shit labels and shit ugls with great labels


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 14, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> labels dont mean shit...it may be real it may not be...when u inject something u better know who its coming from and have friends of yours used it before..I know great ugls that have shit labels and shit ugls with great labels



x2 ^^^ THIS ^^^

You'd better be trusting on something besides the label before you inject someone's oil into your body.

"When there is doubt, there is no doubt."

- Ronin


----------



## guchie (Apr 16, 2014)

I need feed back about the mlg and if im asking in the wrong place please let me know where to post guestions. Any how i know lables dont mean shit but before i recieved some tren and tes my freinds were bulking up on the samething, so i got some the tren looks fine and its been a week and a half im hungry all the time and im starting to feel like i did last year on tren now sorry mlg fans dont think the tes is real , taste just like crisco and exacly the same color. Feed back


----------



## guchie (Apr 16, 2014)

I dont know where or how to ask what would be a good reliable source. Had a good connect last year but that went sour. Help


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 16, 2014)

guchie said:


> I dont know where or how to ask what would be a good reliable source. Had a good connect last year but that went sour. Help



You don't. Asking random guys on a website you don't know is how a lot of guys get scammed. There are a lot of things to think about. When you have a name start searching the Web for feedback. Keep in mind when you find a board or site with a forum for that source or it'd banner is posted on the site that the site is taking money from that source and it's likely they are deleting negative reviews and banning critics.

This isn't easy and it shouldn't be. If it were easy for you to find a source then it's easy for law enforcement as well.


----------



## bigrecon (Apr 16, 2014)

Do your homework bro, and for your info his labels look like that...


----------



## guchie (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks for the info bro, that makes me feel a little better.


----------



## windycityamateur (Apr 19, 2014)

You just flagged yourself for scammers, report anyone that pms you claiming they're a source etc


----------



## guchie (Apr 19, 2014)

Just got your feed back, that is a LE for me and im not going to take this lightly . Im glad that there are members that look out . So thanks again windycityamateur.


----------



## windycityamateur (Apr 19, 2014)

guchie said:


> Just got your feed back, that is a LE for me and im not going to take this lightly . Im glad that there are members that look out . So thanks again windycityamateur.



LE?...............


----------



## Pinkbear (Apr 19, 2014)

Rumpy has all the sources


----------



## guchie (Apr 19, 2014)

Thabks for that info.


----------

